# Which 9mm to get as my 1st 9mm gun?



## New_World (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm thinking about the Sig P226 or browning hi power.
I don't think I want a glock.

I'm fairly new.

suggestions or comments are welcome. =)


----------



## Doug B. (Nov 8, 2010)

*First 9mm*

I recently purchased a Beretta PX4, type F in 9. It is a fine firearm. I'm left handed.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I vote Beretta 92


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

+1 Beretta 92 series :smt023


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

My suggestion is to look at the CZ 75B...................

Soon someone will suggest the Cougar, a fine gun also.

RCG


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

ANY fullsized name brand.

AFS


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

The best advice I could give is go fire as many of the guns you are considering as you possibly can. Rent at the range or borrow from friends, if you can. It's difficult, at best, to try to make a decision solely based on reading literature, getting free advice on the internet or even handling pistols in a store. Being able to actually fire a gun is the best way to determine what feels best and shoots best for you. Everyone has a different opinion about which guns are the best. It will ultimately depend on your intended use of the gun, how it feels in your hand, amount you want to spend, etc.


The Stoeger Cougar is a great gun for the money. This week the Cougar is on sale at Academy.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

As previously stated: Go to a range that rents and test drive a few. 
The Sig 226 is a great weapon, but if you don't like the way it shoots, it's just wasted money. While you're there, fire a CZ or two. They are very good guns and a good value as well.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Couch Potato said:


> +1 Beretta 92 series :smt023


+1 for the full size Beretta, it's all downhill from there.
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## samurai (Jul 8, 2010)

Go to a gun show (leave your money at home) and handle different brands and models, then see if you can rent some of your favorites at a range.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Go to a gun shop and handle as many as you can, to see what fits your hand well and comfortably. The hand will tell you which one it likes the best, which is probably the one you can shoot the best.

And then get a Browning HiPower.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

AirForceShooter said:


> ANY fullsized name brand.
> 
> AFS


I agree. But the O.P. should keep in mind that any single action only, or double action/single action weapon will have a more complicated battery of arms than a DOA would.

So the Browning would be more complex to use and require more practice than a Glock would.

P.S.: What is the objection to the Glock? It is a proven weapon: reliable and easy to shoot.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum

+1 cougartex I agree

Try anything before you buy it.

There are several good 9mm brands - buy a high quality brand' used" before buying a cheap brand "new".

Sig Sauer P226 in 9mm










CZ 75B Compact in 9mm










Beretta PX 4 Storm in 9mm










These are very high quality guns.

I bought the Sig P226 used at a gun show for $300 - it was a Swiss Police Trade in.

I bought the Beretta used for $400

I bought the CZ 75b compact new for $479 from Cheaper Than Dirt

All high Quality guns.

Good luck with your search.

:smt1099


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

New_World said:


> I'm thinking about the Sig P226 or browning hi power.
> I don't think I want a glock.
> 
> I'm fairly new.
> ...


Just curious... why do you think you don't want a Glock?


----------



## dexcop (Feb 4, 2011)

:smt083 Are you looking for a carry gun or just an all around? I carry an XD9sc and have a 4" XD9 for contests. Ammo is cheap and plentiful .Go to a renge and try a few and see what fits.Talk to people that know and good luck.Whatever you buy , they are a lot of fun.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

I have all 3 the Sig, glock and hi power. I like all of them but when reaching for one to put on my belt I seem to reach for the Browning Hi Power more often. I think this is because when I first started carrying a hand gun (and I'm dateing myself with this) the most common non-revolvers were the 1911, Browning Hi Power, (very close to the same thing) the walther P-38 or the Luger. So I tend towards what I learn to shoot and am comfortable carrying from decades of use.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Jan 15, 2011)

I have the Ruger SR9c and love it!!!

400rds and never a jam.

Compact, 17rd mag, compact for carry.


----------



## JTEX53 (Nov 9, 2010)

*Cougar question*

Cougartex,
Sorry don't mean to hijack this thread but we have discussed the Stoeger 8000 Cougar in the past. I was in Houston a couple weeks ago and stopped by an Academy and was ready to purchase, my applications was turned down initially but the next day, I was called and it was approved. I was at a training seminar all week and just decided to blow it off. Knew I could still get one, if I really wanted. Does the Cougar have any preference for specific 9mm ammo. I have probably close to 1000 rnds of various mfgs of ball ammo all non corrosive. The good thing about the Cougar is it comes with 4-15 rnd mags and a case. I'll eventually get one but just wonder if the Cougar liked a specific ammo and also will it accept +P HP ammo w/o much additional wear and tear?
Thanks,
JT


----------



## gtmtnbiker98 (Feb 3, 2011)

USP, USPc, P30, P30L, P2000, and the P2000SK gets my vote. See a pattern?


----------

